# Card Reader Firmware Update



## cr4shm4n (13. Februar 2009)

Hi,
Letztens habe ich mir eine neue SDHC-Karte für die DSLR angeschafft (4GB von SanDisk), doch leider funktionierte diese nicht mit dem internen Card Reader meines PCs.
Nach ein wenig Recherche auf der Dell-Supportseite stellte sich heraus, dass der Card Reader ein TEAC CA-200 ist, und ein Firmware-Update von Version 4.00 auf 4.08 verfügbar ist.
Das habe ich dann gleich zusammen mit einem neuen Treiber heruntergeladen und versucht, die Firmware zu installieren.
Als das nicht funktionierte, habe ich dann ersteinmal den Treiber installiert, und noch einen Versuch mit der Firmware gestartet, der jedoch auch erfolglos blieb.
Der Card Reader ist über ein 6-Poliges Kabel direkt am Mainboard angeschlossen. Er arbeitet dem Anschein nach mit USB, die 2 zusätzlichen Pole sind wohl nur für eine extra Spannungsversorgung da.
Alle anderen Karten (auch SDHC 2GB) funktionieren, und die 4GB-Karte funktioniert in der Kamera.

Hoffe mir kann da jemand helfen, wäre schon blöd, wenn dafür ein neuer Kartenleser angeschafft werden muss.


----------

